# Tour of Britain 2022



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2022)

Route 

View: https://twitter.com/TourofBritain/status/1491668505728540672?t=S353poNxo6Q8lhOYQSHBDg&s=19


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2022)

Oooh I'm liking the idea of a day out in Redcar. Lemon tops all round .. I await announcements of where that stage will finish.

nice balanced route / regional selection overall. A circuit or 3 of the IOW to finish sounds fun too!


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2022)

I have already booked a hotel for a few nights on the IOW for the final day of racing.
With a bit of luck and a bit of thought, the race will hopefully come right past the hotel which is more or less at the foot of Blackgang Chine in Chale.
It's just a case of which way round the Island they will be going.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> I have already booked a hotel for a few nights on the IOW for the final day of racing.
> With a bit of luck and a bit of thought, the race will hopefully come right past the hotel which is more or less at the foot of Blackgang Chine in Chale.
> It's just a case of which way round the Island they will be going.


Given the traditional island "circuit" is region of 60-65m / 100 km then they will to wiggle inland and out a bit or do some repeats to get to a usual stage distance, so you should be in luck.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2022)

Depending on the route, I might take the day off work and go see a bit of the Nottinghamshire stage


----------



## Bollo (10 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> I have already booked a hotel for a few nights on the IOW for the final day of racing.
> With a bit of luck and a bit of thought, the race will hopefully come right past the hotel which is more or less at the foot of Blackgang Chine in Chale.
> It's just a case of which way round the Island they will be going.


The IoW should make for a great stage but I hope the route makes good use of the available lumpy terrain to mix things up. Also, the potential for cross winds along the Military Rd should make for a nervous peloton.

I go over to ride around the island a couple of times a year and the organisation around bringing bikes on to the ferry (usually Southampton) can be a bit hit and miss, so I hope they’re prepared for the potential spike in cyclist numbers in the day.

The route could add some jeopardy by including the chain ferry, especially if it’s having one of its ‘days’.


----------



## Cathryn (10 Feb 2022)

Dorset, here I come!


----------



## Cathryn (10 Feb 2022)

I am however frustrated that they've made the men's route available (for September) but no details really whatsoever for the women's tour which is in June.


----------



## gavroche (10 Feb 2022)

Not coming to North Wales this year then so TV only it will be for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I am however frustrated that they've made the men's route available (for September) but no details really whatsoever for the women's tour which is in June.



Per the website it starts in Colchester and one stage is on Oxfordshire, looks like the rest hasn't been confirmed yet. Hopefully there will be a stage our way and I'll go watch. With it being June there is a chance of being able to go a bit further to see it.


----------



## DRM (13 Feb 2022)

I’m guessing that the Tour de Yorkshire is now beyond any hope of a return, as stage four is in North Yorkshire and into Cleveland.


----------



## Solocle (6 Apr 2022)

More detail on the route now available:


----------



## Solocle (6 Apr 2022)

Pretty reasonable sketch of stage 7:
https://www.strava.com/routes/2946767774755796116

Nice little double tap of Bulbarrow and Okeford Hill.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Apr 2022)

Solocle said:


> Pretty reasonable sketch of stage 7:
> https://www.strava.com/routes/2946767774755796116
> 
> Nice little double tap of Bulbarrow and Okeford Hill.
> ...


Just disappointed that the route doesn't take them across the Sandbanks Ferry. That could cause a split in the peleton?


----------



## cougie uk (6 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> I’m guessing that the Tour de Yorkshire is now beyond any hope of a return, as stage four is in North Yorkshire and into Cleveland.


Definitely not this year but there were hopes of bringing it back mentioned in the last month or so.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2022)

Stage 5 Nottingham stage up @Supersuperleeds . Looks like the same as the one we went to watch . If I'm not in Cornwall I will being going to watch and attempt the KOM into Wysall ,that Alex Dowsett fellow has had it long enough


----------



## Bollo (8 Apr 2022)

The end of the IoW stage could be nuts. A SW crosswind along the Military Rd then the lumps into Freshwater will stress things out for sure. I can’t tell from the maps but I hope they’re going to include the zigzags up to the rocket testing site or the coastguard and not just finish at the Alum Bay car park.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Apr 2022)

> The end of the IoW stage could be nuts. A SW crosswind along the Military Rd then the lumps into Freshwater will stress things out for sure. I can’t tell from the maps but I hope they’re going to include the zigzags up to the rocket testing site or the coastguard and not just finish at the Alum Bay car park.


sounds like they are...


> This year’s race culminates with a two-kilometre climb up to Tennyson Down, the final 400 metres of which average a gradient of 9.6%, making it the toughest ending to any Tour of Britain in modern history.



https://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/stages/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I am however frustrated that they've made the men's route available (for September) but no details really whatsoever for the women's tour which is in June.


They've named all the teams entered, a record field which is great, but still yet to announce where two of the stages are going to be. Really bad organisation.


----------



## Cathryn (12 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They've named all the teams entered, a record field which is great, but still yet to announce where two of the stages are going to be. Really bad organisation.



It's frustrating.


----------



## Solocle (13 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They've named all the teams entered, a record field which is great, but still yet to announce where two of the stages are going to be. Really bad organisation.


Funnily Oxford-Chipping Norton and back was when I broke my own distance record of 26 miles, as I got into cycling again. Ah, nostalgic!

I presume the route will be a bit more interesting to blasting down the A44, though. Cotswolds expected!


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They've named all the teams entered, a record field which is great, but still yet to announce where two of the stages are going to be. Really bad organisation.


Probably still thrashing out the details / bids / funding for them.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They've named all the teams entered, a record field which is great, but still yet to announce where two of the stages are going to be. Really bad organisation.


It's always like this.

I don't think organizing the WTOB is as easy as you make out. The tdf can pick and choose where it wants to go. The WTOB hasn't quite got the same opportunities.


----------



## Seevio (16 Apr 2022)

I see the route goes past the end of my road. I reckon a day off is in order.

I also note that the route goes across Sodbury Common. At that time of year there WILL be cows. This will be interesting.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Apr 2022)

cougie uk said:


> It's always like this.
> 
> I don't think organizing the WTOB is as easy as you make out. The tdf can pick and choose where it wants to go. The WTOB hasn't quite got the same opportunities.



I genuinely get this...but it's only a few months away.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I genuinely get this...but it's only a few months away.



6 weeks! The commercial realities of trying to persuade someone to spaff a chunk of budget on hosting a stage when the benefits are hard to quantify....

Both tours are still looking for Main sponsors and the minimum quota of live TV needed to keep the WTOB in it UCI ranking also hasn't been secured..


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> 6 weeks! The commercial realities of trying to persuade someone to spaff a chunk of budget on hosting a stage when the benefits are hard to quantify....
> 
> Both tours are still looking for Main sponsors and the minimum quota of live TV needed to keep the WTOB in it UCI ranking also hasn't been secured..


It really shouldn't be that hard to quantify, as it's not a new event. Last year, Haverhill was heaving on the morning of the ToB start there, with cafés having to call in extra workers at short notice to cope with the increased demand. So it's unsurprising IMO that the Essex/Suffolk stage is already confirmed.

What I don't understand is why organisers and host councils appear to fark up both maximising and measuring the benefits of these events repeatedly, including advising local businesses to make plans in case there are crowds of potential customers outside their doors! So often, they do the hard part of actually hosting the race, but then for want of a ha'p'orth o' tar, the ship is lost, with no commentary, no music, no commerce and so on. The Sweetspot races (the two Tour of Britains and the Tour Series) at least provide some (very patchy) commentary and music, and maybe it's just me, but I think a bike race is crying out for music, chips and beer after noon. Although the Thai food stall at Sunday's local race was excellent, Belgium this ain't.


----------



## matticus (19 Apr 2022)

Generally the worst thing at city-centre races is the music and the commentary. 
Like cycle-paths, I'd rather have none than have it done sooo badly...

(i heard some interviews at Paris-Roubaxi this weekend - the music over there is just as bad.)


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> Generally the worst thing at city-centre races is the music and the commentary.
> Like cycle-paths, I'd rather have none than have it done sooo badly...
> 
> (i heard some interviews at Paris-Roubaxi this weekend - the music over there is just as bad.)


The music I can take or leave, but almost any commentary adds something (unless it's wrong!) and the big opportunity is selling food and drink to the people watching! And maybe fan tat but I'm not sure this country is ready for cycling fan tat yet...


----------



## matticus (19 Apr 2022)

mjr said:


> but almost any commentary adds something



Give me a megaphone and stand close to me for 5 minutes - I think I can persuade you otherwise

Honestly, ear-bursting crap commentary is a mood-killer. Just IMO (from experience) of course ...


----------



## cougie uk (19 Apr 2022)

Are we having a city centre series this year ? I've not heard anything about it ?


----------



## chris-suffolk (19 Apr 2022)

Does anybody know what time they generally start, as there are NO timings on the official website, and no reply to my e-mail asking for details as yet either. 

Not the best organised IMO


----------



## matticus (19 Apr 2022)

chris-suffolk said:


> Does anybody know what time they generally start, as there are NO timings on the official website, and no reply to my e-mail asking for details as yet either.
> 
> Not the best organised IMO



Try looking at last year's.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Apr 2022)

chris-suffolk said:


> Does anybody know what time they generally start, as there are NO timings on the official website, and no reply to my e-mail asking for details as yet either.
> 
> Not the best organised IMO



Kind of depends on the length of the stage I think ?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2022)

chris-suffolk said:


> Does anybody know what time they generally start,


Usually between 10 and 11 am


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Are we having a city centre series this year ? I've not heard anything about it ?


Yes, next month: https://www.tourseries.co.uk/britains-best-teams-unveiled-for-2022-tour-series/

But there are other criterium races, too.


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Usually between 10 and 11 am


It is worth being slightly early to see the sign-on.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2022)

mjr said:


> It is worth being slightly early to see the sign-on.


To be honest I very rarely go to the start of a race...think I've only ever bothered once or twice.Lombardy springs to mind,Bergamo then caught the train to the finish in Como.But usually go somewhere along the route or the finish.


----------



## Wooger (20 Apr 2022)

Scotland way over-represented I feel, and still nothing in the West Midlands, which has a bigger population last I checked.

I guess Gloucester is close enough, but I'm still pissed that the *Birmingham *Commonwealth Games has _zero _cycling events in Birmingham.


----------



## matticus (20 Apr 2022)

Wooger said:


> Scotland way over-represented I feel, and still nothing in the West Midlands, which has a bigger population last I checked.
> 
> I guess Gloucester is close enough, but I'm still pissed that the *Birmingham *Commonwealth Games has _zero _cycling events in Birmingham.



It's taken nearly 3 months, but finally we have a traditional "_why doesn't it come to MY town?_" complaint.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> Give me a megaphone and stand close to me for 5 minutes - I think I can persuade you otherwise


Ha ha - The man blowing the plastic trumpet close to me in this clip _did_ become annoying after a while! 



Still, it shows what a stage race in Britain can do for a town if given a chance!


----------



## cougie uk (21 Apr 2022)

Missing Womens Stages announced now. 

https://www.womenstour.co.uk/tough-welsh-double-header-to-shape-2022-womens-tour/


----------



## mjr (21 Apr 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Missing Womens Stages announced now.
> 
> https://www.womenstour.co.uk/tough-welsh-double-header-to-shape-2022-womens-tour/


Still no stage 2. Picture is of Essex near Harwich but probably just a placeholder as that's near the grand depart.


----------



## cougie uk (21 Apr 2022)

mjr said:


> Still no stage 2. Picture is of Essex near Harwich but probably just a placeholder as that's near the grand depart.



Oh yes. Hadn't noticed that. Hopefully I'll get to see the Wrexham stage.


----------



## Aravis (4 Sep 2022)

Was the ITV4 coverage pulled at the last moment? I wasn't really listening to the announcer so I don't know if anything was said.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> Was the ITV4 coverage pulled at the last moment? I wasn't really listening to the announcer so I don't know if anything was said.



View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/1566369688568954880?t=GkkHP24hFO8ANeHWMQ2j8A&s=19


----------



## Aravis (4 Sep 2022)

Thank you @Adam4868.


----------



## slow scot (4 Sep 2022)

I’m local, and our weather is horrendous.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2022)

ITV just started broadcasting


----------



## slow scot (4 Sep 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> ITV just started broadcasting



Ta, will go and turn it on.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2022)

No rain for weeks....


----------



## roley poley (4 Sep 2022)

big splooooshy gutters,standing pools of water and spray from passing motorbikes💦yuck


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2022)

Anyone now what Pidcock was doing ,why was he off the back? . Better position surely he would have won 
You going Nottingham on Thursday @Supersuperleeds I can't make it used my holiday for the week after


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> Anyone now what Pidcock was doing ,why was he off the back? . Better position surely he would have won
> You going Nottingham on Thursday @Supersuperleeds I can't make it used my holiday for the week after



No I'm not. Weather forecast isn't very good so decided not to take the day off.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2022)

I have no idea where to post this rubbish interesting insight into the life of a pro racer. As Porte is in this race I'll put it here.

Richie Porte in Weetabix and cottage cheese addiction shocker


View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1566763932014051330


----------



## suzeworld (5 Sep 2022)

Has there been any more comment on how Piddock rode the first day?

Just watching the last few km of day2 
The shocking state of the edges of these roads. Amazing they’re managing to stay on.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2022)

suzeworld said:


> Has there been any more comment on how Piddock rode the first day?
> 
> Just watching the last few km of day2
> The shocking state of the edges of these roads. Amazing they’re managing to stay on.



He said he screwed up through complacency, I think. 
I'm nit cinvinced he wants to be there realky. Time to put his feet up and get ready for some cyclo-cross


----------



## McNobber (5 Sep 2022)

Today's stage finished a short distance from my house. I didn't go.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2022)

McNobber said:


> Today's stage finished a short distance from my house. I didn't go.



And your point is, caller?


----------



## suzeworld (6 Sep 2022)

Love


McNobber said:


> Today's stage finished a short distance from my house. I didn't go.



Hmmm
You seem a miserable beggar.

I have been to see them in the past (lots around Stoke on Trent and Liverpool, around Wales and Cheshire) 
I go most years but this year it is literally no where near me 🫤


----------



## suzeworld (7 Sep 2022)

Though now I have watched it, I think the rain factor was enough to keep most ppl in today!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2022)

The poor guy's must have been soaked and cold by the end of the stage


----------



## McNobber (7 Sep 2022)

suzeworld said:


> You seem a miserable beggar.



You seem to make assumptions.

I didn't go as I am housebound due to a medical issue


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

Cancelled.

View: https://twitter.com/iparkysport/status/1567963105606664192?t=VSeqaezKQkjQTl_WEG1tuw&s=19


----------



## Bollo (8 Sep 2022)

Just saw that myself @Adam4868. I’m planning to go over for the Isle of Wight stage but if it’s called off I guess I can get my yearly ride around the island in so at least the ticket isn’t wasted.


----------



## Ian H (8 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Cancelled.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/iparkysport/status/1567963105606664192?t=VSeqaezKQkjQTl_WEG1tuw&s=19




Oh for goodness sake!


----------



## Seevio (8 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Cancelled.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/iparkysport/status/1567963105606664192?t=VSeqaezKQkjQTl_WEG1tuw&s=19




I'm don't feel too bad about this. The route was going to go past my house and I was really disappointed that I was going to miss it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2022)

Hmph. The whole thing has been cancelled. https://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/statement-thursday-8-september/

I was quite seriously considering going to the IoW stage, but other things got in the way. Glad I didn't decide to go now.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Sep 2022)

I was going to take my dad to Ferndown on Saturday! Bit gutted!


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2022)

Given they rely on police Motos I'm guessing that the decision was taken for them - most will be needed in London for the next 10 days.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Sep 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I was going to take my dad to Ferndown on Saturday! Bit gutted!



Me too going to see my dad in verwood! 

Still going as he's 85 and will be upset at the queen's passing given his age and a Londoner.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Me too going to see my dad in verwood!
> 
> Still going as he's 85 and will be upset at the queen's passing given his age and a Londoner.



I’m going too…I’m trying to persuade my dad to get an eBike so we are going to rent them together. The plan was that for the morning, lunch at a cafe and then the race.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2022)

As squids go this race has been a pretty damp one. A saturated cephalopod. I've watched the highlights and tried to get interested, to no avail.


----------



## Bollo (9 Sep 2022)

Oh FFS! Unless there’s an issue with policing, which I seriously doubt, this is completely unnecessary.

I know I’m at the border controls for NACAland here, but this imposed collective performative behaviour really grips my crap. I remember reading this article years ago about “grief policing”. I’m sure we’ll be seeing plenty of it in the next 2 weeks.

https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2016/01/enter-the-grief-police/424746/

I’ve just let work know that I’ll not be showing up today as a mark of respect. They’ve told me to get my @rse in.


----------



## Bollo (9 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> As squids go this race has been a pretty damp one. A saturated cephalopod. I've watched the highlights and tried to get interested, to no avail.



I was going to post something similar a day or two ago but decided it didn’t add much at the time. I think The IoW stage had the potential to redeem the race though. The terrain would support a meaningful break, the finish has the potential for minor classic status and the visuals of the run along the Military Road would make for some fine television.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2022)

Bollo said:


> I was going to post something similar a day or two ago but decided it didn’t add much at the time. I think The IoW stage had the potential to redeem the race though. The terrain would support a meaningful break, the finish has the potential for minor classic status and the visuals of the run along the Military Road would make for some fine television.



I enjoyed watching the Carlton Bank climb, and how effortlessly they ascended.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmph. The whole thing has been cancelled. https://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/statement-thursday-8-september/
> 
> I was quite seriously considering going to the IoW stage, but other things got in the way. Glad I didn't decide to go now.



FFS.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Happy days for Movistar who will be glad of the points....a wins a win 🙄
"Therefore, the final standings will be taken following the conclusion of stage five on Thursday 8 September. The winner of the AJ Bell Tour of Britain 2022 will be Gonzalo Serrano (Movistar Team)."


----------



## rualexander (9 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Given they rely on police Motos I'm guessing that the decision was taken for them - most will be needed in London for the next 10 days.



Are all the police Motos on the race from London?
I doubt it.
And in any case the actual police Motos are a minority of the road closure Motos, most are non police National Escort Group.
I didn't count them but I'd guess around 20 police Motos on the race.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Sep 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I’m going too…I’m trying to persuade my dad to get an eBike so we are going to rent them together. The plan was that for the morning, lunch at a cafe and then the race.



Enjoy, my sad has a couple of Stokes which curtailed his cycling career. Ebikes are great for increasing cycling longevity.


----------



## Shadow (9 Sep 2022)

Bollo said:


> Oh FFS! Unless there’s an issue with policing, which I seriously doubt, this is completely unnecessary.
> 
> I know I’m at the border controls for NACAland here, but this imposed collective performative behaviour really grips my crap. I remember reading this article years ago about “grief policing”. I’m sure we’ll be seeing plenty of it in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



I am glad I'm not the only one here who agrees with you.
The funeral is not for another 10 days. Are all the motos riding around the country(ies) between London and Balmoral from now til then controlling crowds?

Glad they told you to get to work @Bollo, always did think you were a lazy barsteward. At least you get monday week off. Just imagine how empty the roads will be round your neck of the woods, a great time to go for a ride. Ordinarily, would be happy to join you but sadly shall be out of the country!


----------



## Shadow (9 Sep 2022)

Bollo said:


> The terrain would support a meaningful break, the finish has the potential for minor classic status and the visuals of the run along the Military Road would make for some fine television.



This is getting very worrying - I am in total agreement with you, again!
I was really looking forward to this stage for all the reasons cited.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Stop moaning it was a sh1te race anyway....Vuelta is on to console yourselves with 😁


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> Are all the police Motos on the race from London?
> I doubt it.
> And in any case the actual police Motos are a minority of the road closure Motos, most are non police National Escort Group.
> I didn't count them but I'd guess around 20 police Motos on the race.



As stated from the organisers themselves:

"This decision has been taken in consultation with stakeholders and partners in light of operational circumstances, including the understandable reassignment of police resource at this time."


----------



## rualexander (9 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> As stated from the organisers themselves:
> 
> "This decision has been taken in consultation with stakeholders and partners in light of operational circumstances, including the understandable reassignment of police resource at this time."


Yeah I read that.
But surely the police could rustle up 20 odd motorcycle riders from elsewhere rather than taking them off the race.


----------



## cougie uk (9 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> Yeah I read that.
> But surely the police could rustle up 20 odd motorcycle riders from elsewhere rather than taking them off the race.



Have you seen the race ? The rolling closed road needs highly trained officers. 

You can't just rustle them up from anywhere. One mistake and people can die. 

I doubt there's anyone qualified to do it who's not actually on the race already.


----------



## Bollo (9 Sep 2022)

Shadow said:


> I am glad I'm not the only one here who agrees with you.
> The funeral is not for another 10 days. Are all the motos riding around the country(ies) between London and Balmoral from now til then controlling crowds?
> 
> Glad they told you to get to work @Bollo, always did think you were a lazy barsteward. At least you get monday week off. Just imagine how empty the roads will be round your neck of the woods, a great time to go for a ride. Ordinarily, would be happy to join you but sadly shall be out of the country!



I am a man of sound opinions @Shadow. If only there were some associated forum where I could give full voice to my wisdom. 🤔. Also, that productivity gap isn't going to nurse itself!


Shadow said:


> This is getting very worrying - I am in total agreement with you, again!
> I was really looking forward to this stage for all the reasons cited.





Adam4868 said:


> Stop moaning it was a sh1te race anyway....Vuelta is on to console yourselves with 😁



Slightly more seriously, yep - in full agreement @Adam4868. It's been crap. For whatever reasons the start list was subpar and the racing has been mostly dull. I think the ToB may be in a bit of trouble. One stage alone wouldn't change much, but the IoW had the potential for some high-profile coverage, good racing, big crowds, sensational optics and a genuinely unique finish. 

I would have gone to watch the Vuelta but I'm afraid of getting my bike seized by customs  .


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Bollo said:


> I would have gone to watch the Vuelta but I'm afraid of getting my bike seized by customs  .


That's usually my excuse when I go and watch races....i usually get over not riding strangely enough when we enter the first bar !


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Sep 2022)

Lack of quality and depth is probably due to the worlds being on the other side of the globe in 10 days time. 
The race was pretty dire until the stage where Pidcock had a proper go. Other than that it's been too much of a procession.


----------



## Shadow (9 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> This decision...including the understandable reassignment of police resource at this time."



And yet, according to the FA, the cancellation of this weekend's footy games, 'policing was not a factor'.
Mixed messages to these tired eyes.


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2022)

Shadow said:


> And yet, according to the FA, the cancellation of this weekend's footy games, 'policing was not a factor'.
> Mixed messages to these tired eyes.



Police on the ground is much easier to organise than motorbike police. Far fewer motorbikes.

The country's going to have dignitaries and many others needing police motorbike cover for the next 10 days, which includes the last three days of the Tour of Britain. A plan to pull the resource back will have been in place for many years.

A sad end to the race, but an inevitable one imo. 

Add to that councils closing facilities for this weekend, causing the cancellation of other events, and it wasn't going to be able to continue.


----------



## Alex321 (9 Sep 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Have you seen the race ? The rolling closed road needs highly trained officers.
> 
> You can't just rustle them up from anywhere. One mistake and people can die.


Indeed. And that has happened.

A few years back, I was going to watch the stage that included Caerphilly "mountain", but it got neutralised before they reached us due to the death of a police outrider earlier in the stage.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2022)

I know absolutely damn all about how pro races are organised so I'm prepared to take their word for it that there were operational problems.

I think it's been put out of its misery this year.


----------



## rualexander (9 Sep 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Have you seen the race ? The rolling closed road needs highly trained officers.
> 
> You can't just rustle them up from anywhere. One mistake and people can die.
> 
> I doubt there's anyone qualified to do it who's not actually on the race already.



I've seen it several times, including stage 2 on Monday.
You've misunderstood my post.
I wasn't suggesting replacing the police who were on the race, I was suggesting that the officers required in London could be found without taking the ones on the race away from it, there were after all only about 20 police motos on the race


----------



## Alex321 (9 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> I've seen it several times, including stage 2 on Monday.
> You've misunderstood my post.
> I wasn't suggesting replacing the police who were on the race, I was suggesting that the officers required in London could be found without taking the ones on the race away from it, there were after all only about 20 police motos on the race



If the numbers are still similar, it is actually more than twice that number, according to this article from 2012, with 56 police motorbikes involved on each stage.
https://road.cc/content/feature/67388-riding-outriders-policing-tour-britain

28 'motos', but a similar number of other bikes.


----------



## suzeworld (9 Sep 2022)

McNobber said:


> Today's stage finished a short distance from my house. I didn't go.



This was your post.
It’s written to sound like a choice. A word or two extra could have communicated more subtle points, like you were actually disappointed / unable to go.

If you meant to communicate something different about disability then your OP
failed. You DID just seem like a miserable knobber. That wasn’t an assumption on my part. That was an analysis of your message.

Though of course you might be both a miserable knobber and disabled. They’re not mutually exclusive. You certainly can’t guilt-trip me for reading your communication style.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Sep 2022)

At least the cancellation had detracted attention from the crazy finish in Mansfield where half the peleton went down the wrong road due to the lack of any barrier.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> 28 'motos', but a similar number of other bikes.


What's the difference between a 'moto' and a motorbike that isn't a 'moto'?

Genuine question. I thought Moto was just French slang for motorbike


----------



## rualexander (10 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> If the numbers are still similar, it is actually more than twice that number, according to this article from 2012, with 56 police motorbikes involved on each stage.
> https://road.cc/content/feature/67388-riding-outriders-policing-tour-britain
> 
> 28 'motos', but a similar number of other bikes.



28 police motorbikes it says in that article with 22 of them being used to control traffic, so my estimate of around 20 was fairly close.
It doesn't say 56 police motorbikes as you suggest.

The other 28 motorbikes used to control traffic are from the National Escort Group, not police.


----------



## rualexander (10 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> What's the difference between a 'moto' and a motorbike that isn't a 'moto'?
> 
> Genuine question. I thought Moto was just French slang for motorbike



Correct, moto is the French word for motorbike


----------



## Alex321 (10 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> 28 police motorbikes it says in that article with 22 of them being used to control traffic, so my estimate of around 20 was fairly close.
> It doesn't say 56 police motorbikes as you suggest.
> 
> The other 28 motorbikes used to control traffic are from the National Escort Group, not police.



Ah. I wrongly thought the National Escort Group was a police division. Having looked it up, as you say, they are not part of the police.

So yeah, 28 isn't that far different.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Sep 2022)

Q then is how many police motorbikes and riders there are in total.


----------



## cougie uk (10 Sep 2022)

I see Pidders used his free time off. He's done a low 18 minute parkrun from the looks of his Strava this morning.

Actually I take that back. Looks like he's just done a fast 5k in the park rather than waiting for parkrun at 9.


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know absolutely damn all about how pro races are organised so I'm prepared to take their word for it that there were operational problems.
> 
> I think it's been put out of its misery this year.


Or throttled before it got interesting? Let's face it, some editions have ended as a tussle over bonus seconds and been quite exciting for it. This year's didn't get to the end, but maybe some team was hoping to take advantage of the mazey course on the Isle of Wight?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2022)

mjr said:


> Or throttled before it got interesting? Let's face it, some editions have ended as a tussle over bonus seconds and been quite exciting for it. This year's didn't get to the end, but maybe some team was hoping to take advantage of the mazey course on the Isle of Wight?



True, the IoW stage route did look promising.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (10 Sep 2022)

A colleague, who was up near Aberdeen this past week, has just travelled back south today, the route taking him close to Balmoral. He commented that he has “never seen so many police”. 

I suspect the 28 motorcyclists working on the ToB were a near drop in the ocean compared to the number required at the moment. I suspect that many are currently working outside of their normal geographic areas.


----------



## mikeIow (11 Sep 2022)

Obviously slightly sad that we can’t sit on our driveway at noon and cheer the IOW peloton race past - we even have some bunting which was being given away for people to use - but totally understand 😔

Maybe for the next Tour of Britain, they will keep the final stages the same so those areas get their excitement in the future 🤷‍♂️


----------



## McNobber (11 Sep 2022)

suzeworld said:


> This was your post.
> It’s written to sound like a choice. A word or two extra could have communicated more subtle points, like you were actually disappointed / unable to go.
> 
> If you meant to communicate something different about disability then your OP
> ...



Firstly, you read it as it was a choice. I know how I wrote it. 

Secondly, where did I say I was disabled? I said it was due to a medical issue.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Sep 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Obviously slightly sad that we can’t sit on our driveway at noon and cheer the IOW peloton race past - we even have some bunting which was being given away for people to use - but totally understand 😔
> 
> Maybe for the next Tour of Britain, they will keep the final stages the same so those areas get their excitement in the future 🤷‍♂️


I would gamble that the cancelled stages will be run next year


----------



## roley poley (11 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> 28 police motorbikes it says in that article with 22 of them being used to control traffic, so my estimate of around 20 was fairly close.
> It doesn't say 56 police motorbikes as you suggest.
> 
> The other 28 motorbikes used to control traffic are from the National Escort Group, not police.



i would love to see a documentary on this subject ...they do a good unsung job


----------



## Bollo (11 Sep 2022)

I’m back from riding to, from and around the island. Although the number of cyclists out was probably a fraction of the number that had planned to go across, there was still a solid quorum of people who’d decided to make use of their ferry tickets and/or day.

The decision was taken so it’s no use whinging about it (maybe a little) but I hope they reschedule next year. Even with the island weather at its most benign it’s still something of a unique challenge. I ❤️ crosswinds and unrelenting inclines!

Here‘s a picture.


----------



## mikeIow (11 Sep 2022)

There have been a fair few pedalling about, for sure!
We took a different route (yesterday), hopping on The Waverley paddle steamer at the end of Yarmouth Pier and doing a full clockwise circuit of the Island!
Approaching The Needles….


----------



## T4tomo (13 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I wrongly thought the National Escort Group was a police division.



Are they hookers on motorbikes who can get to you quickly in heavy traffic?


----------

